# Traveling after my work visa expires



## osu03alum (Feb 20, 2013)

I am closing in on my final date of working in Germany before repatriating back home and I wanted to do some travel after I was done working, however, my work visa will expire. I have inquired as to getting a residence extension, but I am getting some push-back and being told that "tourist" purposes are not enough. Should I just chance it or could I travel out of the EU for a day and then come back in?

Thoughts?


----------



## MrTweek (Jan 9, 2013)

I can't really give you an answer, but I can clarify one thing: There is not EU-tourist visa, only Schengen visas. This means, you have to leave Schengen are for a day (if at all). So, UK/Ireland will work, Switzerland will not.


----------

